# AMA 2007 National Specialty Results



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

For anyone who wants to follow the American Maltese Association 2007 National Specialty Results, you may do so here:


Instant "Unofficial" Results


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Joy,

Thanks for the link. I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo bumbed that I wasn't able to go.

Lynn


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, how exciting! I see Midis Queen of the Nile in 6-9 month old bitches! Dian must be so proud!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I see Divine and Tajon won first place in the puppy sweeps
in 12-15 month and 15-18 month. Congrats to them!

By the way, for those who may not know the schedule:
Thursday: Obedience 
Sweepstakes -puppies only (no AKC points, just glory) lol
Friday: American Maltese AKC show (for points and glory) lol
Junior showmanship (kids get to show maltese!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just checked again and saw lots of Tajon names!

How exciting! I personally love Tajon's Maltese. We have some gorgeous ones who are members here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Which group are Stacy and Caira in?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Which group are Stacy and Caira in?[/B]


Stacy and Caira took 3rd in the puppy bitches 6-9 month class. Caira is Midis Queen of the Nile. I know Stacey has to be so excited. CONGRATULATIONS Stacy!








*Joy thank you for posting this link.*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425606
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

In the 15-18 mo. bitch category, Ta-Jon's Get Re-Al is co-owned by Ta-Jon and Karli's groomer Regina Graff!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

THanks for posting that Joy!! If it only had photos..

I'm so happy for Stacey & Caira - that must of been so EXCITING!!

I wish it were televised! I might of broken down and got a sat. dish - just to watch.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425621
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Caira lived up to her ca-razy name, let me tell you! She was mouthing off something fierce! 

These pics were taken by Cathyb (she can't post them, <strike>she's banned until the year 2010, I believe</strike>) 

[attachment=25958:014.jpg]
[attachment=25959:020.jpg]
[attachment=25960:049.jpg]
[attachment=25961:054.jpg]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: 
Yeah, thanks for the photos - who was the judge - was that Mary Day? Caira looked great! YOU LOOKED GREAT!! WOW - how exciting. You are going to have to explain the whole point system to me one day.

Are you doing stuff tomorrow?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Stacy you look so confident. Congratulations once again.
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:chili: Congratulations Stacy and Caira!!! :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Duh, I must have been in a fog for not realizing that Ciara was Midis Queen of the Nile when I posted it in my other post!

Stacy, we are so proud of you! 3rd at Nationals!!!!!!! And this is only Ciara's second show, isn't it?

You go girl!

The huge SM suppport group that is there to cheer you on must have gone wild!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations, Stacy. You look wonderful with Caira. Very classy!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Joy,
> 
> Thanks for the link. I'm soooooooooooooooooooooo bumbed that I wasn't able to go.
> 
> Lynn[/B]


Dear Lynn,

I was too.... oh well maybe next year it will be closer to "home". 

Melanie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Duh, I must have been in a fog for not realizing that Ciara was Midis Queen of the Nile when I posted it in my other post!
> 
> Stacy, we are so proud of you! 3rd at Nationals!!!!!!! And this is only Ciara's second show, isn't it?
> 
> ...


Well Marg, a double duhhhhhhh to me. I did not realise that was who you mentioned in your post. Teach me to skim through the threads...... :brownbag:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy and Caira - You did good :chili: Thanks for posting the pictures. You both look great.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy and Caira - You did good :chili: Thanks for posting the pictures. You both look great.[/B]


Oh thank you so much!!! There were only four dogs in the class so that puts things in perspective that I placed third, LOL! Caira did lots of barking and lots of hopping on her back legs but she is sooo darn funny in the ring! Gotta love a crazy puppy :wub: We show again tomorrow so hopefully she'll settle down a bit.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! I am sooooo happy, proud, and smiling!!!

You both look amazingly beautiful. We are all so proud of you!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425731
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stacy, what's important is that you and Caira had fun and it sounds like you both did. The sweeps is to do just that and show off all the babies. It's the most fun part of the show. (well, I like obedience too...did you get to see that?)


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425754
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, sweeps is the most fun part of the show and Caira definitely gave a performance, LOL! I had a few people come up to me right after the class asking me if I bred her because they LOVED her spunky attitude. 

I saw bits of the obedience because I was grooming Crazy for sweeps but wow. Talk about impressive!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> OMG!!! I am sooooo happy, proud, and smiling!!!
> 
> You both look amazingly beautiful. We are all so proud of you!!! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you SOOO much Deb! i am so thrilled I am here and I only wish you were also!!

I have met sooo many wonderful people this week, esp our SM members! LoriJo is so sweet and Kathleensmaltese snuck in here without posting about it, but they are two very nice ladies! Andrea (princess tunie) has just been amazing this week, she has been sooo helpful! (thank you andrea!) Lynda is very VERY nice and funny (and so is her hubby!) and her maltese, Chloe and Katie? OMG!!! Talk about the cutest dogs EVER!!! I'm rooming with Lynnecpa and she is just as wonderful now as she was in Owensboro. I just hope next time we meet, I can finally meet Angel!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Stacy, Congradulations! Caira looks so beautiful, I love the picture where she is being walked.
She seems to be floating in air :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425769
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure all these people are taking lots of pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, this sounds so exciting!!! Congratulations for yesterday, and good luck and have a blast again today!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like heaven! Wish I could have gone. Congratulations, Stacy!!!! Can't wait to see even more pictures...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting the pics and congratulations on Caira.

Mike (Michelle) Billings is the judge.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG!! Caira took FIRST in her 6-9 mos puppy class today!!! Hopefully someone has a pic of me looking at the judge with a look of 'are you sure you mean me???!!!' I don't have any show pics yet (lynn is still working on it!)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> OMG OMG OMG!! Caira took FIRST in her 6-9 mos puppy class today!!! Hopefully someone has a pic of me looking at the judge with a look of 'are you sure you mean me???!!!' I don't have any show pics yet (lynn is still working on it!)[/B]


 :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: CONGRATS!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Great job to you and Caira!!

I see Richelieu won a few?! ( I think, if I read it right) :huh:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> OMG OMG OMG!! Caira took FIRST in her 6-9 mos puppy class today!!! Hopefully someone has a pic of me looking at the judge with a look of 'are you sure you mean me???!!!' I don't have any show pics yet (lynn is still working on it!)[/B]


OMG!!! YIPEEEEE!!!!! I am BEAMING with pride!!! You two ROCK!! :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: :rockon: 


I can't wait to see pics of our "very own" Crazy Girl. Moocho hugs to both of you!! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats Stacy & Caira. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: More pics please, lots more.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YEAH STACEY!!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG Stacey congratulations to you both. I am lost for words so excited for you. So I will do it this way.........


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How fun! I guess Caira behaved today? lol
Congrats to Richelieu, Tajon and Divine !!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> OMG OMG OMG!! Caira took FIRST in her 6-9 mos puppy class today!!! Hopefully someone has a pic of me looking at the judge with a look of 'are you sure you mean me???!!!' I don't have any show pics yet (lynn is still working on it!)[/B]


 :chili: YEAH for Caira and you!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OH BOY i am SLOWWWW! i just saw this post today :huh: 
Stacy, Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am so excited for you and Caira. You both looked STUNNING! 
More pics please :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you! Way to go! A first at Nationals and you've only just started showing!!!!!!!!!!

We here at SM are all so proud of you!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

WoooooHooooo!!!!! Congratulations AGAIN!!! You Go Girl(s)!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Caira - our very own star!!! She is ours (in a sense) you know!!!! And we WON!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow!!! Congratulations!! That is soooo fabulous!!!!!

[attachment=25987:wow2.gif]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)




----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

WOWOWOWOW Congratulations Stacy and Caira, way to go!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

See, I told you you both looked good. Sure glad the judge saw it also. Darn, I was so close to coming to NJ. I used live 10 minutes from the hotel, but I just couldn't work it out this time. 

Congradulations Again :chili: :chili:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

> OMG OMG OMG!! Caira took FIRST in her 6-9 mos puppy class today!!! Hopefully someone has a pic of me looking at the judge with a look of 'are you sure you mean me???!!!' I don't have any show pics yet (lynn is still working on it!)[/B]


Congrats again, Stacy!!! Caira was so much fun to watch in the ring! She is just adorable! I got some pretty good pics of both of you which I'll post once I sort through them & resize them! It was so nice to meet you!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just loved the photos of Stacy and Caira - good going! Thanks, too, for posting the listing of the winners. Wish I'd been able to go!


----------

